# Conchas en Sudamérica



## lazarus1907

No es por molestar a nadie, pero realmente no me he podido aguantar:

Sé que "coger" es casi tabú en muchos países, pero uno siempre puede decir asir, tomar, agarrar...

Sé que concha es una palabra un tanto ruda en ciertos países, pero mi pregunta es... ¿qué se dice cuando se quiere hablar de la cubierta los moluscos para no ofender a nadie?

Repito: Es un mensaje serio; realmente me gustaría saberlo.
Gracias


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina se usa la palabra para las dos cosas, 100% contexto (nunca falta el que se ríe cuando se hablan de moluscos, pero bueno).


----------



## lazarus1907

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> En Argentina se usa la palabra para las dos cosas, 100% contexto (nunca falta el que se ríe cuando se hablan de moluscos, pero bueno).



Entiendo lo que dices: En españa hay palabras como "pipa", que pueden provocar la misma risa si se usan en el contexto erróneo, y desafortunadamente otras como "correrse", que con frecuencia es difícil de usar sin que todos los presentes gasten la broma de turno.

Pero... se puede usar la palabra entre personas serias en una conversación normal, ¿no?


----------



## SpiceMan

Perfectamente


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias, siempre es bueno saberlo


----------



## meeshy

también "conchita" es una palabra sexual, pero hay las mujeres en méxico que se llaman por este nombre (disculpa mi pobre español por favor)


----------



## SADACA

En Venezuela concha no tiene ninguna connotación vulgar o sexual. Concha es la cáscara o piel de algunas frutas y
"Conchas marinas"   especies marinas como las ostras, almejas etc
Conchita: Maria Conchita Alonso!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México no tiene, al igual que en Venezuela, connotación vulgar (y que nadie aquí se entere que podría tenerla, porque pronto la usarían así  ) y la usamos para
a) Diminutivo del nombre femenino "Concepción"= Conchita
b) Un rico pan dulce= concha
c) Moluscos 
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

d) Tortugas y gafas


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si, la "concha de las tortugas", pero ¿¡gafas!?


----------



## Jellby

Sobre todo en los años 70 estaban de moda las "gafas de concha". Supongo que se refieren al material, que serían de concha de tortuga (¿de carey?), o más bien de plástico imitando concha de tortuga. También he oído alguna vez "peine de concha".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Oh, tienes razón, me había olvidado del carey.
Gracias


----------



## WillyLandron

*Commenatario:*

Si me permiten, "de la Concha" es un apellido. El director de la Real Academia se llama(?ba?) Víctor García *de la Concha*. Creo que causa la misma reacción que el apodo del Vice Presidente de los Estados Unidos. Y es que la gente sabe diferenciar las palabras en el contexto apropiado


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias por todos los comentarios. ¿Sabe alguien cómo se usa en otros países?


----------



## WillyLandron

Dice el DRAE que la palabra es vulgar en Argentina, Chile, Perú, y Uruguay. 
En el Ecuador, la palabra es inofesiva. Se dice "un ceviche de concha" y no pasa nada. En Santo Domingo, tampoco es ofensiva pero no sé si es muy común la palabra. Allá dicen "almeja."

Lo que sí se dice en Quisqueya es "cónchale" lo que viene siendo un sinónimo de "!ay, caramba!"


----------



## JCMA

En Venezuela el equivalente sería *"CUCA"*

Sin embargo la palabra *"CONCHA"* es inofensiva, ahora bien que si te dicen

*LA CONCHA DE TU MADRE* por simple cultura general, sabríamos de que cuernos hablas y creeme que te sería dificil salir sin un buen coñazo


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá sí tiene una doble connotación, al igual que muchas otras palabras (si no me equivoco, había un hilo donde dijeron varias...).


----------



## lazarus1907

supongo que si dices "la ***** de tu madre", poco más da que palabras pongas ahí, casi todo va a sonar mal (excepto hermana, hija...)


----------



## Wapochen

Saludos,
En Ecuador, concha es un molusco y hay concha prieta. Se usa para las cubiertas de estos seres también: concha de la almeja. mejillón, ostión, ostra (pata de mula) etc.
Si te lo dicen con un tono enérgico y con pabras adicionales como: c. de tu madre, es un insulto (para este hay una contracción que es "chetu madre" y se usa solo cuando se habla, no se escribe así).
Lo anterior sólo por culltura general.


----------



## Yuribear

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Entiendo lo que dices: En españa hay palabras como "pipa", que pueden provocar la misma risa si se usan en el contexto erróneo



Hola Lazarus... y cual sería el sentido erróneo??? mi imaginación no da más que para pensar en una pipa de tabaco... hay otras????


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues la verdad es que no estaba pensando en ninguna palabra en particular, pero imagínate a un desconocido de trato desagradable dicíendote algo así, y justo cuando va a decir la palabra, un estruendo la ensordece por completo. ¿Cómo te lo tomarías? ¿Puta? ¿Cerda? 
Igual es una cosa cultural, pero en mi ciudad lo peor que le puedes decir a uno es "¡tu madre!". El resto ya se lo imagina la gente.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

En Argentina tambien se suele usar "caparazón" en lugar de concha, aunque esto es manifiestamente incorrecto.


----------



## Jellby

Yuribear said:
			
		

> Hola Lazarus... y cual sería el sentido erróneo??? mi imaginación no da más que para pensar en una pipa de tabaco... hay otras????



También existen las pipas de girasol y de calabaza.

También "pipa" es una palabra informal para pistola (arma de fuego), y supongo que incluso podría extenderse para el miembro viril, aunque yo creo que nunca lo he oído así.

Y hay un sapo que se llama "sapo pipa".

Y se dice "me lo estoy pasando pipa", cuando te diviertes.


----------



## rsukno

En Chile, al menos, se puede utilizar sin problema la palabra CONCHA, para referirse a la caparazón de los moluscos, caracoles,  tortugas, etc.


----------



## ines

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No es por molestar a nadie, pero realmente no me he podido aguantar:
> 
> Sé que "coger" es casi tabú en muchos países, pero uno siempre puede decir asir, tomar, agarrar...
> 
> Sé que concha es una palabra un tanto ruda en ciertos países, pero mi pregunta es... ¿qué se dice cuando se quiere hablar de la cubierta los moluscos para no ofender a nadie?
> 
> Repito: Es un mensaje serio; realmente me gustaría saberlo.
> Gracias



Hola, Lazarus, en Argentina decimos por ej. "moluscos bivalvos", y también "retiramos/sacamos una de las valvas de los mejillones..."


----------



## lazarus1907

ines said:
			
		

> Hola, Lazarus, en Argentina decimos por ej. "moluscos bivalvos", y también "retiramos/sacamos una de las valvas de los mejillones..."


Hola, Inés

Un molusco es un animal invertebrado cubierto por una concha. La palabra caparazón se aplica a crustáceos, no moluscos (que yo sepa).
El mejillón es molusco bivalvo, como tal, tiene dos valvas, claro. ¿Pero qué pasa con los gasterópodos, por ejemplo? Tienen concha, pero no valva. La valva sólo se aplica a las partes *movibles *que constituyen la concha de *ciertos *moluscos, no todos (Del lat. valva, puerta). Que alguien me corrija si he dicho alguna tontería.
Por abrí este hilo en primer lugar: Si en algunos países es tabú, ¿qué usan entonces cuando hablan de biología y quieren usar el término correcto.

Espero no estar poniéndome muy difícil.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hola, Inés
> 
> Un molusco es un animal invertebrado cubierto por una concha. La palabra caparazón se aplica a crustáceos, no moluscos (que yo sepa).
> El mejillón es molusco bivalvo, como tal, tiene dos valvas, claro. ¿Pero qué pasa con los gasterópodos, por ejemplo? Tienen concha, pero no valva. La valva sólo se aplica a las partes *movibles *que constituyen la concha de *ciertos *moluscos, no todos (Del lat. valva, puerta). Que alguien me corrija si he dicho alguna tontería.
> Por abrí este hilo en primer lugar: Si en algunos países es tabú, ¿qué usan entonces cuando hablan de biología y quieren usar el término correcto.


 
Oh Dios, esto se está poniendo realmente bizarro... 
En Argentina es sólo tabú en determinados niveles culturales (nivel medio/bajo), que aquí lo componemos la mayor parte de la población


----------



## lazarus1907

> Oh Dios, esto se está poniendo realmente bizarro...



Parece que es el pato el que está diciendo esta frase  

No me tomes en serio; soy un bocazas y me gusta discutir. Pero me están resultando muy útiles todos vuestros comentarios, lo creáis o no.


----------



## Dandee

rsukno said:
			
		

> En Chile, al menos, se puede utilizar sin problema la palabra CONCHA, para referirse a la caparazón de los moluscos, caracoles, tortugas, etc.


 
Además Concha en Chile es un apellido bastante común, por lo que el uso de esta palabra no produce ningun efecto extraño. Lo contrario pasa con *pico, *que se ordinariamente para referirse al pene. Cuando se necesita decir pico, ejemplo valor pico, se reemplaza por su equivalente en inglés pick, lo que me parece sencillamente ridículo .

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Kouyu

En España depende mucho del tono de la conversación.

Hay una "Casa de las conchas" en Salamanca

http://minilien.com/?ah5kUrZ2NX


----------



## Yuribear

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Un molusco es un animal invertebrado cubierto por una concha. La palabra caparazón se aplica a crustáceos, no moluscos (que yo sepa).


Hola Lazarus...

Como dice rsukno, que en Chile, se puede utilizar sin problema la palabra CONCHA, para referirse al caparazón de los moluscos, caracoles, tortugas, etc..... 

En México también se utiliza la palabra concha en esos sentidos. Aunque entre los tortugueros (los que hemos trabajado con tortugas marinas), únicamente les llamamos concha, al caparazón de la tortuga verde (Chelonia mydas) y de la carey (Eretmochelys imbricata)... por ser precisamente de donde se obtienen las escamas de carey... también llamadas "concha" en algunos países. Pero jamás había escuchado hablar del "caparazón de los moluscos"... sino de la concha.


----------



## Jellby

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Oh Dios, esto se está poniendo realmente bizarro...



bizarro, rra.
(De it. bizzarro, iracundo).
1. adj. valiente (ǁ esforzado).
2. adj. Generoso, lucido, espléndido.

umm... ¿es eso lo que querías decir?


----------



## maidens

Jellby said:
			
		

> bizarro, rra.
> (De it. bizzarro, iracundo).
> 1. adj. valiente (ǁ esforzado).
> 2. adj. Generoso, lucido, espléndido.
> 
> umm... ¿es eso lo que querías decir?


 
imagino que se refiere a esto es la definición que generalmente se utiliza en argentina (raro, insólito)


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:
			
		

> bizarro, rra.
> (De it. bizzarro, iracundo).
> 1. adj. valiente (ǁ esforzado).
> 2. adj. Generoso, lucido, espléndido.
> 
> umm... ¿es eso lo que querías decir?



El Inglés acabará sustituyendo todas las palabras del Español por sus equivalentes si seguimos así.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Kouyu said:
			
		

> Hay una "Casa de las conchas" en Salamanca


 
¡Mirá vos! Acá no hay algo tan bonito, sólo chozas de paja.


----------



## maidens

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> El Inglés acabará sustituyendo todas las palabras del Español por sus equivalentes si seguimos así.


 
el español es una lengua viva, no veo mal que este en constante evolución.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Evolución? Entonces empecemos a usar "actualmente" en vez de "de hecho", "sensible" para personas de buen juicio, convenzamos a los bancos de que nos den "cartas" mastercard para sacar dinero, planchemos el "collar" de la camisa, escribamos nuestra asignatura en el pasaporte, y otras cosas "bizarras".

El Inglés es más importante que el Español, ¿no? Así que, ¿a quién le importa lo que signifiquen las palabras originalmente? ¡Es significado en Inglés es el que vale! El nuestro... ¡puf! 

No estoy en contra de la evolución de un idioma y la introducción de nuevos términos y extranjerismos... que no existen en Español, pero reemplazar palabras en nuestro idioma con el significado que se le ha otorgado en otro idioma distinto (por desconocimiento de nuestro propio idioma) me parece triste.

Lo siento, no quiero empezar una pelea, pero me parece mal.


----------



## LaVaina

Me consta que, en ciertas partes de Andalucía, no en todas, la "pipa" o "pepita" se usa para referirse, de un modo muy vulgar, al clítoris.
Quizá la gente que hablaba de otros significados más sugerentes tenían en cuenta esa definición.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## LaVaina

Tenía, perdón.


----------



## Filimer

Dandee said:


> Además Concha en Chile es un apellido bastante común, por lo que el uso de esta palabra no produce ningun efecto extraño.


Exceptuando la canción "Conchita ingrata" que diceAcuérdate, Conchita, de tu pueblo
Acuérdate, Conchita, de tu casa
Acuérdate, Conchita, de tu padre
¡¡Acuérdate, Conchita[,] de tu madre!!​Los signos de exclamación no son parte de la canción, pero cuando la he oído, el público grita esa parte y nadie hace la pausa de la segunda coma.


----------



## jorgema

Pues nada, que queda claro que hay un uso vulgar de la palabra "concha", pero que eso no significa que no se pueda usar con sus significados más propios.
En el Perú, donde 'concha' también se usa como interjección o como término sexual, no nos hacemos problemas. Se dice, y se escribe en los menús de los restaurantes, 'cebiche de conchas negras', 'conchitas a la chalaca', 'conchitas a la parmesana', 'caracoles en su concha' y frases similares.
Ya en otro hilo se mencionó lo de 'concha acústica' para un tipo de auditorio. 
Y además, 'concha' tiene otro uso coloquial. Llamamos así a la desverguenza, y un desvergonzado es 'un conchudo'; o decimos que 'se maneja una gran concha' o que 'tiene una tremenda concha'. Y esas frases se emplean mucho y aunque vulgares, no se consideran malsonantes.


----------



## w.012345

Dandee said:


> Además Concha en Chile es un apellido bastante común, por lo que el uso de esta palabra no produce ningun efecto extraño. Lo contrario pasa con *pico, *que se ordinariamente para referirse al pene. Cuando se necesita decir pico, ejemplo valor pico, se reemplaza por su equivalente en inglés pick, lo que me parece sencillamente ridículo .
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.



a mi también me parece ridículo lo de la pico, es molesto que alguien se ría cuando hablas de el pico más alto, cuando habas de cantidad, de gráficos, etc... 

incluso me acuerdo que se lo traté de explicar a algunos compañeros del colegio cuando pequeño y no paraban de reirse y la profe de castellano tampoco me ayudó.


----------



## Grispanda

Alguien sabe en Venezuela que significa 

Come concha?
Se que nada que ver con argentina  pero ni preguntar me animo


----------

